# NS vs. Arbor - durability



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll let the pics do the talking. This is an NS Heritage with a little over two seasons on it beside an Arbor Element with 7 days on it. Same rider, similar terrain and conditions.









The lengthwise scratch on the Heritage was recent and pretty much cosmetic only. You can barely feel it running a nail across it. The next waxing session will probably pretty much get rid of it. Everything you see on that Arbor base is significant. I spent quite a bit of time shaving it with a razor blade to get rid of the p-tex hanging off of it.

More detailed pics of Arbor damage:









That hit nearly blew out the edge.









You shoulda seen those core shots before they were patched.









I saw the rocks coming and tried to throw on the brakes. My fault, but not something I haven't done on that Heritage numerous times.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

sorry for the 12 month bump.

but has anybody else had bad luck with arbor's quality?


----------



## Before2Day (Feb 14, 2011)

Lol NS> arbor... See my post about Arbor for more


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

What is up with the quality of these Arbors? :dunno: I have heard Linvillegorge complain about Arbor boards on the forum before but I had no Idea It was that bad. I guess think twice before getting an Arbor.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That damage is subjective at best. I pushed the base of a Heritage up through the carbonium topsheet. Hmmm also killed a few evos and revolvers and my summit is great for hitting rocks. 100 plus on my Blacklist and it died in a freak tapping accident. Anyone hits a rock its going to be damaged. Not a hard concept to comprehend.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I core shot the Coda on day 1...never done that so quickly with another board. Fluke? Maybe. But you can feel the base...it has a much different feel from a NS or Lib Tech.. Shit, I was scratching it just scrapping with a plastic scraper. The Arbors bases are much softer...

Not complaining. I loved the Coda...and also feel a board is made to be broken...or u aren't riding it hard enough. And also like BA mentioned, that shit was mostly cosmetic...


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah my roundhouse fell over and cracked the top sheet. I had a nice split that I could feel top & bottom about 6 inches long. Arbor told me to take better care of my shit. They are delicate.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

The one, or maybe two people complaining incessantly about burton or Arbor is just that, 1 or 2 people with their own issues or bad luck. 

No one personas fault, not the board's fault, not anything but completely subjective shit compared to thousands upon thousands of boards that do not blow apart when touching snow.

resume the nerd talk.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sick, run a finger nail along the base of an Arbor, and then go do the same thing with a Lib / NS / Yes / Name your board besides Capita.

Come back and tell me that there was no difference. You would be full of shit to say otherwise.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

My buddy just got an Arbor Element. I'll let you know if it blows apart tomorrow. He's taking it out for the first time.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That damage is subjective at best. I pushed the base of a Heritage up through the carbonium topsheet.


Wasn't that a demo/pre-production board of some type?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

it had a new core that was production.


----------

